# Authentic DNA 40 diy vapor flask clone



## DaRoach (29/4/15)

Hi just thought i would share my experience with fitting an authentic dna 40 in a infinite vapor flask clone

First up the flask thanks @GadgetFreak 




Next my perfectly working now ex HB DNA 40




Ok so after removing the HB DNA 40 i started with what i thought would be a 30 min job it turned out to be 3 attempts in total.


First try i tried to salvage the wired by joining wires with solder and heat shrink due to tight fit and improper routing i ended up with a dead short almost vented the batt and could have fried the chip





Second try i decided to rewire completely. I used an old pc power suply wired wich turned out to be too thick and not flexible enough and as a result during the final closing of the top of the flask the wires pushed down on the board and as a result broke the screen 







Okay on my third attempt it was a success what i ended up using is speaker wired wich im not realy comfortable with because its not heat resistant insulation i also wrapped the chip in a piece off anti static wich a new hard drive comes in. I also changed the routing a bit i didnt take any pics as i was in full concentration mode.

All in all it kinda suck that i messed the screen up but its still fully functional i dont really trust the wires that much need to find and buy wire with heat resistant insulation.

On a plus point i ordered a new dna 40 from evolv and they said they will ship it with an extra small screen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (29/4/15)

Now you just need to make it a squonker, then it will be perfect.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DaRoach (29/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Now you just need to make it a squonker, then it will be perfect.


No ways this is as technical as ill go.


----------



## drew (29/4/15)

@DaRoach Just to throw a spanner in the works... it probably isn't a good idea using an anti-static bag as an insulator, from what I understand that material is actually conductive.


----------



## DaRoach (29/4/15)

drew said:


> @DaRoach Just to throw a spanner in the works... it probably isn't a good idea using an anti-static bag as an insulator, from what I understand that material is actually conductive.


What ill have to google it


----------



## DaRoach (29/4/15)

You are right the anti static bag does have a metalic film maybe i just got lucky but i would asume that the film is on the outside wich is how i wrapped it.


----------



## stevie g (30/4/15)

damn good effort. Do you have to memorize the steps to operate it now?. I also lost the screen on my ipv 2


----------



## DaRoach (30/4/15)

Sprint said:


> damn good effort. Do you have to memorize the steps to operate it now?. I also lost the screen on my ipv 2


Thanks luckily the chip kept all my settings all i do is minor wattage adjustments i count it off in seconds.


----------



## rogue zombie (30/4/15)

Very nice... 

Always liked them flasks.


----------



## DaRoach (30/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Very nice...
> 
> Always liked them flasks.


Me too comfortable in the hand and pocket also seems very tough. Good as an all day devise.


----------



## johan (30/4/15)

@DaRoach well done! The cables you are looking for are stranded "Silicone insulated wire"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DaRoach (30/4/15)

johan said:


> @DaRoach well done! The cables you are looking for are stranded "Silicone insulated wire"


I ordered 20 gauge silicone wire off off fasttech but its goint to take long to get here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (30/4/15)

DaRoach said:


> I ordered 20 gauge silicone wire off off fasttech but its goint to take long to get here.


Try www.mantech.co.za for silicone wire, maby they can help.


----------

